# Contacts in Sesimbra/Setubal Area?



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi


Are there any Ex Pats in the Sesimbra/Setubal area of Portugal on this forum who would not mind corresponding with us? We are visiting this area to see if we would like to move there permanently from the UK some time before Brexit bites deep and would be very grateful if you could share your experience and pitfalls , be able to ask you questions ( some may seem stupid be warned ) and possibly meet you for a chat when we are over in April 2017 if you are willing?

many thanks

John & Michael


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

Maybe bit late, but just came across your post. We are living in Azeitao, about 20 minutes from Sesimbra. Happy to help answer any questions!

raquel


----------



## Pead01 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hi Raquel,


Thank you so much for answering my post. It is uncanny as the area we have been looking at to move too is Azeitao as my partner really likes the property which is available in your town. 

You may have heard that the UK seems to be going for a hard brexit which is going to complicate our ability to move as there will be no automatic freedom to live in the EU and no one seems to be able to clarify the legal position of those who have obtained the 3 month residentia but not yet attained the 5 year permanent residency. It is very frustrating for those of us thinking to move in the next two years (sigh).

We would be most grateful if you could help with any questions we have on the area around Azeitao. We are coming to visit in April and it would be lovely if we were able to meet and have a chat then?

I am not sure whether it is possible to be in direct email contact through this forum as I am not sure if there is a way of clicking something to send private emails. I will ask.

many thanks

John


----------



## Raquelstm (Jan 26, 2017)

Pead01 said:


> Hi Raquel,
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for answering my post. It is uncanny as the area we have been looking at to move too is Azeitao as my partner really likes the property which is available in your town.
> ...


Hi John,

Sure. We would love to meet you guys. More than happy to help. I have tried to post my husband phone number b4 it got removed. Here it is my email ad if can get it quickly b4 being removed.


> [email protected]


.
If you have any question to prior your visit don't hesitate to ask.

Best regards,

Raquel


----------

